

Embrace Minimalism - pruett
http://www.techsoomer.com/embrace-minimalism/

======
frossie
_Why write a 5 paragraph email that can be expressed in 3 lines? Why waste
your coworker’s time with a 2 hour presentation? It’s probably because your
email is garbage and your presentation sucks._

Or, you know, you might have a complex point to put across. Otherwise we might
as well throw email out and stick to twitter. Throw out books, and stick to
blogs,

Minimalism is not its own reward. Seek neither to minimise nor to maximise;
aim to optimise. There is a sweet spot for everything. Why should I only have
one bank account? The problem would not be having three bank accounts, but
having more than I needed.

~~~
fburnaby
Perhaps the article was a more minimalist way to say we need to head in the
direction towards minimalism in order to find the optimum. But that would've
taken too long to say...

